# Teclado Inalambrico casero (proyecto)



## luky strike (Dic 14, 2008)

Hola es mi primer tema aqui
pero voi a ir al grano xdd
recientemente hice un receptor infrarojo para controlar el pc por medio de un control remoto de tv, radio, etc , y funciona, pero me di cuenta que en el programa que decodifica la señal se pueden añadir todas la teclas de un teclado, algo imposible para un control remoto. he pensado en sacar el cto de un control remoto y poner el teclado como todos sus botones y asi tener un teclado inalambrico por infrarojo. 
Quizas es un poco loca la idea pero espero que me apoyen si es posible  y que me quiten la ilusion si estoy soñando
dale nos vemos
si me apoyan y me funciona subo todo el respectivo tutorial
pd: les dejo el archivo del receptor que tengo actualmente, es muy facil y practico.  (ControlPC.pdf)


 El cto y la instalacion de driver y software esta muy bien explicada, lo que si cuesta mucho encontrar el programa grider.
en el tuto sale la version 3.3, yo cupe la 4 y ni un drama
vale se las dejo
   | Ese es girder 4

http://ufpr.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/winlirc/winlirc-0.6.5.zip  |Ese es winlirc 0.6.5 (el que ocupe yo)

Ya los dejo
xau


----------



## mumurumu (Mar 6, 2010)

espero ver mas sobre esto porque parece genial .Haber si dices si pudiste armar el teclado
porque seria estupendo.


----------



## miosh (Mar 7, 2010)

hola esto tambiense puede utilizar con el infra de una tarjeta d tv? o hay  que hacer el dispocitivo


----------



## tulio (Mar 16, 2010)

Realmente  si que es un buen proyecto, muy interesante y sobre todo un buen reto tecnico. tambien quiero recordarte que la ilucion que tienes efectivamente puede ser un sueño, pero un sueño que se hara realidad si aplicas correctamente tus conocimientos tal como parece que lo estas hasiendo.
La idea puede que sea loca, pero si nos ponemos a pensar todos los grandes inventos los han creado los locos (jajajaja).
Sigue como bas,  Adelante y cuentanos como te ba. no nos dejes de notificar.


----------



## cryingwolf (Jun 4, 2010)

hola. tambien estuve pensando en tu idea de un teclado inalambrico casero.

hace bastante habia probado con el winlirc y el receptor por puerto serie. con el girder o simplemente con un plugin para el aimp controlaba la musica a control remoto.

la cosa es que estaba queriendo mas funciones tambien y pense en ver como se podria hacer un teclado inalambrico casero.

la verdad que no se me ocurre.. 

en el teclado PS2 estandar tenes +5v - DATa - CLOCK - GND

si fuese como un RS232.. sin el clock se podria hacer facil por infrarrojo.. pero con el clock no se.. 

podria hacer una portadora y modular los datos en serie ?

tampoco estoy seguro si tengo que mandar el clock de la pc al teclado.. o del teclado al a pc..

alguno con ideas?

saludos


----------



## fernandoae (Jun 4, 2010)

> en el teclado PS2 estandar tenes +5v - DATa - CLOCK - GND


Ojo que la linea data es bidireccional... te manda los comandos para manejar los leds


----------



## cryingwolf (Jul 26, 2010)

cierto, pero, y si ignoras los datos de los leds? estoy casi seguro que no pasaria nada. aveces pasa que el led no se "actualiza" por ejemplo cuando enchufas el teclado con la maquina prendida. y el funcionamiento es de lo mas normal.

antes de hacer un sistema bidireccionarl, me la jugaria por descartar los leds de estado.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Nov 4, 2011)

Como el teclado es una matriz y su salida es una señal serie...podrías utilizar los módulos TLP y RLP

tienen muy buen alcance y no neceistas que emisor y receptor se encuentren alineados como el infrarrojo.

saludos.


----------



## fernandoae (Nov 4, 2011)

Si draco, pero es una señal serie sincrona, es decir, tiene reloj y datos... son dos lineas. Yo estuve analizando el protocolo con el pickit2 y es muy sencillo, ademas encontras info por todos lados.Las dos alternativas que se me ocurren son:
-Usar un conjunto de codificador y decodificador HT12 que envia cuatro bits por un solo canal (puede ser infrarrojo o por radifrecuencia), debido a que es una transmision relativamente lenta no creo que haya inconvenientes.
-La otra es utilizar un pic que lea el teclado y de ahi envie todo en forma serie utilizando rs-232.
Yo lo de recibir con el pic ya lo he hecho usando interrupciones...
Aunque, no se si se justifica armar algo asi... por ahi conviene comprarlo, no se si son tan caros.
Como desafio esta bueno, aparte de que queda la satisfaccion de haberlo hecho uno mismo.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Nov 4, 2011)

si, como que siempre que cotejamos estas cosas conviene comprar hecho...

pero los cientificos somos locos y preferimos gastar 1 millon de pesos para hacerlo nosotros mismo y no 20 para comprarlo andando y con garantía de 6 años
jejeje

saludos.


----------

